# Waterproofing a Tombstone



## projectworkout (Nov 7, 2010)

OMG you are a genius! How have I not seen this before  Awesome! How did it hold up?


----------



## Cassieloowho (Jun 22, 2020)

Just subscribed! This is perfect because it tends to rain (or snow) on Halloween in North Idaho!


----------



## ksjordan1970 (Sep 9, 2018)

This is fantastic! We get so much rain in South Florida in October. Just subscribed too!


----------

